# Getting high temps in the Brinkman Smoke n Pit



## waytoodeep03 (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone had trouble getting their temps up to 350-375+ with this smoker?

I tried my first smoke last week and figured that the ashes were choking my heat, so tomorrow I plan on using the top grate in the firebox as my charcoal holder. 

I need to know if the temps can even get this high with this smoker or am I out of my mind?


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL - well, I would never say you are out of your mind...but my opinion is that this type of smoker isn't really built to run that hot for very long.

What are you planning to cook?


----------



## waytoodeep03 (Nov 25, 2009)

Turkey 19#.

I was planning on putting it in the oven until temps of 140 then put on the hot smoker.

Or if I could get temps that high I was going to put it in the smoker right after brining and put it the hottest area on the grill until 140 in foil then unfoil and move to a cooler range until 170.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 25, 2009)

I have two Smoke N Pits, a new one and one from the late 80's. In the new one, the only way to hit those temps are as follows...

#1. In the bottom of the box, using a uni-bit, drill one hole on each side about the size of a quarter. When you are not smoking at high temps, these holes can be covered with fridge magnets or dollar coins. The holes will draw in additional air, and can be used as drain holes when hosing out your smoker.

#2.  Drill about 8 1/2" holes on opposite sides of the charcoal bowl. You'll end up with a total of 16 holes, 8 on each side. Space the holes and include some near the bottom of the pan.

#3.  Purchase a small sheet of expansion metal, light gauge will do. Take a paper plate and using a black marker, draw a circle about 1/2" larger then the plate. Use the plate for a guide. We have to use something to support the metal mesh, I used the circular ring off of a beer can chicken holder. Anything metal will do, just so long as it is clean metal. Place the metal ring on bottom of pan, and place mesh on top. Now air will flow freely through your charcoal pan. A few taps on the side and ash will drop below the mesh we inserted.

Using these mods, I was able to hit over 400 degrees reliably and consistently. Just make sure to cover those two holes in bottom on smoker when you are low temp smoking.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

I would recommend starting it out as high as possible in the smoker and then moving to the oven after you have applied smoke... 

Meat takes on the smoke flavor early in the smoke, after it reaches the 140º temp it doesn't absorb it much...


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ahhh - gottcha.

Well, for starters - and I'm no expert, so hopefully others chime in - but I wouldn't cook a bird that big at 375...even though you brined it, might still dry it out too much.

However, I like your idea of starting it in a hot oven - so as not to be in the "danger zone" for more than 4 hours.

Also, brined turkeys take smoke flavoring well, so I don't think there is anything wrong with smoking last...even though a lot of folks would smoke first then finish in the oven.

I would put that bird in the oven at 350...then when the internal temp hits 140 - move it to a smoker that's running at 275°  Should only need to be on there for about 2 hours in order to get up to temp.

My guess would be that it will have a very light smoke taste to it, but as long as you pull when the internal temp hits 160 or 165, then wrap it in foil for an hour - it will be moist!

Interesting topic, because if it were me - I would start on a 300° smoker and then finish in the oven...but I don't see anything wrong with doing it your way either.  Wonder if anyone else has an opinion...either way - let us know how it turns out!


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 25, 2009)

True to a certain extent - especially with thick, beefy cuts....however, with a brined bird - it will still get a noticable smoke flavor, right?

Also - correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the smoke ring no longer happens after 140°, but the smoke *FLAVOR* continues to work as long as you smoke it.

At least - that's what I think I've heard


----------



## waytoodeep03 (Nov 25, 2009)

Im lost. I didnt get a charcoal bowl/pan with this smoker. Did you mean drill holes in the sides of the firebox?

http://www.brinkmann.net/images/prod...5-2101-S-L.jpg


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

*PROPER SMOKING TECHNIQUES*

 *Developing a Proper Smoke Ring:* This is one of the easiest but most misunderstood or taught process of smoking. The key to a GREAT smoke ring is a double understanding. 

*First, understand that the meat protein starts to set or cook at 120 degrees F internal temperature and is completely cook at 140 degrees. Once the protein sets it can not and will not absorb any more smoke flavor. Especially the leaner meats. This is important to know and learn. *

Second, knowing that the first fact is true, now you want to get your meat in the smoker as cool as possible. The cooler the meat the better, but not frozen. *The cooler the meat the bigger the range of temperature you have to develop your smoke ring. Example: Putting your Brisket in a smoker at 40 degrees now gives you a range of 80 degrees to develop your ring. If you put your brisket in at 60 degrees, you have now decreased your chance to develop a deeper smoke ring by 20 degrees of cooking time. 
So if you looking for the smoke ring, get your product in your smoker at a cooler temperature. *

Knowing that the meat protein sets at 120 degrees F, it is not necessary to use a lot of wood to achieve a great smoke ring and smoke flavor. Hence I usually only use wood for the first two hours of smoking. Excessive wood can lead to a harsh flavor on the outside of your meat. Specially in smaller smoker chambers where the air space to meat is smaller. In the larger trailer smokers, where you have much more air space to meat density, the amount and time of wood burning can be greatly increased. *Brisket for example does not take well to too much smoke, neither does, chicken, ribs or seafood. Pork butts and shoulders can take more smoke flavor, mostly because of the amount of fat in the product. *

*Developing a Bark:*The "bark" as it is known in the BBQ world is the outer crust developed by the rub which you use absorbing the juices as it cooks and adheres to the meat. It is important to remember not to "MOP" your smoking product to soon, since this will wash away your dry and you will not develop the bark. My rule of thumb is to not mop for the first two hours, allowing my dry rub to develop the bark before I will even start to mop my products. 
 I do not follow this rule for chicken, because chicken does not take as long to smoke and you really don't want a bark on your smoked chicken products, plus, dry rubs should be used sparingly on any chicken products. 

*Applying Dry Rubs:*Dry rubs can be applied the night before or the hour before, this is really determined by the amount of salt ratio in your rub. The greater the salt ratio the more moisture it will pull out of your meat product. I like to apply my dry rubs on the product while the smoker fire and chamber is getting hot or to temperature. If the salt ratio is lower, I will use it earlier. In my Pulled Pork Rub, the salt ratio is very low, so I apply the rub 12 hours ahead. On ribs and brisket I apply the rub while the smoker is heating up. Chicken I apply the rub just before placing it in the smoker. 

*Mopping:*Begin your mopping after the first 2 hours of smoking. Mopping can be done by using a cloth mop, brush or spray bottles. Mopping with flavored liquids will enhance the outer flavor of the meat and need to compliment your dry rub. Spray bottles work well for misting your product, but the mop needs to be strained of any particles to keep the spray head from clogging up. 

http://www.ribstarsbbq.com/sultantips.html


----------



## rivet (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Way, that's the first time I've heard of temps NOT high enough in an unmodded SnP! I've got one...I'll send you some info via PM.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree. Un modded, it was hard to keep my pitmaster BELOW 250. And really easy to hit 300+ My temp. alarm was always going off!!!


----------



## ddave (Nov 25, 2009)

You are correct.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=61546

Dave


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2009)

Lots of different opinions

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=smoke+ring

By your post it would be impossible to over smoke anything think about that I know I've had over smoked meat


----------



## raceyb (Nov 25, 2009)

Wrong product. I jumped to a conclusion that we have the same smokers, if you have a firebox, that is something different entirely from my Brinkmann Smoke n Pit. I don't understand why Brinkmann would have different smokers with the same exact product name....

Edit:  Actually, the smoker pictured in that link is a pitmaster according to Brinkmann's site. He must have an offset smoke n pit.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

That is why I posted the link as to its source for people to decide the articles worth...

Guess I should have posted the disclaimer the comments posted do not necessarily reflect the opinions of this poster...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have always heard that the meat stops taking smoke after it reaches a certain temperature.  I personally have always applied smoke the entire time I had meat in the smoker...


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2009)

Lots of good info here.


----------



## dubmike (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.brinkmann.net/images/prod...5-2101-S-L.jpg

that is the smoke n' grill, which i just purchased and did a few racks of ribs, but not too sure what i did wrong. im thinking i maybe over smoked em. used sugar and silver maple to smoke with, for about 7 hrs. they just seemed to be tuff, had real good flavor though. i guess i just need some more research on using that type of smoker, and smoking in general.


----------



## roypw (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys, i just burned 20lbs of charcoal and I can't above 270 f.  The smoke n pit I have is an offset with a fire box on the left and cooking chamber 38inches long both shaped like a small oil drum.  I tried it last weekend unmodified and got maybe up to 270 right out of the box again over 20 lbs charcoal.. 

This week I built a charcoal box as big as will fit in the fire chamber, added a deflector plate and baffles so heat goes across the bottom to the right of the cooking chamber and sealed the lid all around with stove rope.  Also added fire bricks on bottom under baffles and back side.

Put 2 digital remote thermometers on the meat rack to monitor temps accurately on both sides of cooking surface.  By adjusting the baffles I can get temps pretty even but still can't hit 300 f, close at times but with my charcoal box almost full I think it should hit 350 plus easily.  Firebox is higher than original charcoal grate by about an inch, not blocked with ashes, both vent and smoke stack wide open even opened the fire box door but didn't help.  Kingston charcoal, both regular and competition.

I have gone on somewhat but I am stuck.  I don't want to drill holes in it yet since with this performance I am returning it to Home Depot if I can't get some decent temps without burning a ton of charcoal.  Actually I had it stacked almost to the firebox door with fully lit charcoal and got close to 300.  Sorry to say but I think this Smoke N Pit is a piece of junk.  Several on the internet seem to agree.

Right now with plenty of charcoal in the firebox temp is 194, it's not fresh charcoal but half full with charcoal put in an hour and a half ago. Also put in wood to creat smoke so I could check for leaks, the rope sealed it real good.

Man am I frustrated and disappointed,  CAN ANYONE HELP OR RELATE THEIR EXPERIENCE WITH THIS MODEL?

Roy


----------



## roypw (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a couple corrections.

Charcoal box not firebox is about an inch higher than the original charcoal grate. Also I forgot i moved the baffles so that 194f is wrong. That was right side at 194f, left side is 260. Built in temp gage 220f

Giving up going out to dinner with my wife.

HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP IT GOES BACK THIS WEEKEND

ROY


----------



## carlcooks (Aug 24, 2012)

Simple fix - place a small amount of charcoal (20-25 bricks) in the cooking chamber.  Spread them broadly on the lowest level so as not to cause direct cooking.  Used this technique often with great success, esp. when space allows you to position bricks so they are not directly under the meat.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 24, 2012)

Roypw said:


> ... CAN ANYONE HELP..?
> Roy


Probably.

First- you will be wise if you repost your first response to this thread in its own thread so more people will see it, this thread is over 3 years old, none of these guys are still around to help.

20 lbs of charcoal is a lot, was it lump or briquettes?  If it was briquettes then ash build up most likely hampered your efforts, try using a good quality lump  such as Royal Oak.

Second get rid of the fire brick, I have no idea why you have them in there but all they will do is soak up heat.

Third either post a picture of the baffles so we can see their position or better yet get rid of them,too, until you can get a better handle on how this pit operates.

Fourth-and this is a shot in the dark- was it windy? Wind will limit temps in offsets if the intake vents on the fire box are not facing into the wind.

I cook on a CharGriller offset(similar to yours, but the firebox is on the right) without any modifications and it works just fine. What I get is essentially 3 zone cooking with  temps around 300° nearest the firebox, 250° in the middle of the cooking chamber and a bit lower on the far end. IMHO you should take the time to learn how this pit cooks before you get too caught up in making "improvements" that may or may not be needed.

Here is a thread that you may find helpful, I posted to it as well, Good Luck
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ibs-and-temp-wont-stay-up-help/20#post_849612


----------



## roypw (Aug 25, 2012)

Only problem is I put deflector and baffles in the bottom in place of charcoal rack.  I could put them on baffles but doesn't sound like they woul provide heat for 6 or more hours it takes for a lot of thinks like shoulders and brisket?

You didn't say do you light the charcoal first. 

Roy


----------



## piaconis (Aug 25, 2012)

Roy, I do two things to even the temps from left to right in my smoker.  First, use some dryer vent or other material (non-galvanized, of course) to extend the smokestack down to the level of your cooking grate.  Believe me, it will make a HUGE difference.

Second, I add additional thermal mass to my smoker.  Since my firebox is on the right and my smokestack is on the left, the metal on the right stays warmer with the conducted heat energy from my firebox.  If I open the chamber, no matter how even my temp is, it takes a nose dive on the stack side while the other side "recovers" quicker.  My solution was to pile lava rock on the bottom of my smoker.  I distribute a heavy pile next to the stack, and taper it down toward the firebox side.  It will take a little longer to get the smoker up to temperature initially, since there is more mass to heat, but from then on, that mass acts like a heat capacitor, allowing you to recover quicker, should you have to open the cooking chamber door.  Also, it smoothes out the temperature variations a bit, because the additional mass takes extra time to warm or cool, meaning that your temperature will fluctuate less, even if the fire is a little more difficult to control.

Hope this helps.


----------



## roypw (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks cliffcarter.

Ash build up, if you mean in the bottom of the fire pit I cleaned it out once and in between I used tongs to be sure the air path was clear under the charcoal box.  Do you mean ash around the charcoal in the box?  I shook it several times to try to keep the ash off the briquettes.  Yes I am using briquettes, I will try .

Fire brick, I see a lot of posts about firebrick to help stabilize temps when opening the lid to turn meat etc.  also prevents some heat loss through the thin metal.I plan to take the fire brick out this morning and try one more run.  Probably won't have time to get lump charcoal unless this run shows some better results then I wil use is from now on.

I will try to figure out how to post pictures and get some of the baffles.  They are just 4in by 14 in quarter inch steel. four of laid across the bottom of the cooking chamber. The Deflector plate is quarter inch steel trapezoid 16.5 in by 14 in and 10 in long 

I  had these low temp problems with no mods. I thought this would really especially sealing the door with stove rope.

was not windy 

Thanks for the help and I will start a new thread

Roy


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2012)

Roypw said:


> *Only problem is I put deflector and baffles in the bottom in place of charcoal rack.* I could put them on baffles but doesn't sound like they woul *provide heat for 6 or more hours it takes for a lot of thinks like shoulders and brisket?*
> *You didn't say do you light the charcoal first.*
> Roy


 This is a problem only if you made them permanent in some way, if not take them out, the charcoal pan is not needed either unless you are grilling.

You are not going to get cooking temps for 6 or more hours with this pit no matter how many mods you make IMHO, you will need to add fuel and tend to the fire to control cooking temps.

I recommend that you start with 2 fully lit chimneys of a good lump charcoal and see what kind of temps you get.

A detailed post describing what you have done and your procedure for lighting the fire and maintaining it will be helpful. Why do you need 350° temps?


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like you hit send before I did on the last post
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Ash build up will occur in the fire box and the charcoal basket.

To post a picture look on the function bar at the top of the reply box, to the left of the paper clip are the functions that allow you to upload pics or video, pics on the far left of that box, you can upload directly from your computer.

If you have baffles(AKA tuning plates) you may not need your deflector, if you are using 1/4 inch steel you do not need firebrick IMHO, the steel should retain plenty of heat.


----------



## aland (Aug 25, 2012)

Open Question- I am refurbishing an old Weber 22.5 kettle grill and I was wondering if the best place to put a thermometer would be at the grill grate level or more towards the top of the lid. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Aland


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2012)

aland said:


> Open Question- I am refurbishing an old Weber 22.5 kettle grill and I was wondering if the best place to put a thermometer would be at the grill grate level or more towards the top of the lid. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Aland


The search function is your friend- 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121932/installing-a-thermometer-on-a-weber-kettle-22-5-otg


----------

